# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  New Paludarium set up.....

## kapitan

It started with a sketch.....



Then it was time to plan and get a tank, which I did, a used two footer bought from a seller in this forum.....



did not want to use a new tank and did not have the heart to destroy something new and the original plan was to partition the tank with a glass or acylic piece and silicon... after after having a hard time finding the piece, I read in this forum of how someone used a tub ..... and so that what I did....

This was the first set up.....

----------


## kapitan

The initial setup have two water features, water falling over the tall dragon rock on the left and also water seeping between rocks on the surface,.... but I was not happy.....

then I was browsing through the catalog of east ocean and found an articificial rock which I believe will be nice..... so I went to bought it and this is the final result... had to tear the first setup completely apart to come up with this....

----------


## kapitan

How do I get plants to stick on the surface of the water feature?


Here's a vid of it....

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kapitan,

That's really a fabulous palu you got, what a built! :Well done:  I appreciated to see your build

There are few questions and a few things to improve and create more natural surrounding of your palu. Are you game for it? :Roll Eyes: 

What the i/c of this two standing flora located on the dry area? Can its root withstand the wet flooded soil with no appropriate drainage? Without and proper drainage, its root may turn rot or your tree-like flora 's leaves may turn yellow or will have brown tip showing this flora has been over-watered.

Try to camouflage those pipelines(outlet and the rain-bar) with either hid with bog wood or silicon(black) the pipeline and overlay with the same substrate you got or wood chips and allow to cure for next 24hrs hence it will definitely look more natural. 

let em know your thoughts  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

The two standing floral (trees)... its some bonsai I bought in Katong.... the dry area is actually in a tub and is not flooded, though I had accidently overfilled the water level in the wet area ... got rid of the water in the tub and waiting for the soil in the dry land to dry.....

This was only completed yesterday and I will try and camouflage the piping this weekend.... I feel the water pressure coming out of the articificial rock is insufficient, will change that and also add some moss to the top of the water feature and have dripping water... , I would also like to add a small river running length wise across the land area, try to do this over the weekend... and its on Tuesday...  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------


## eddy planer

Wow, it's a bonsai!  :Surprised:  I must say this going to be very interesting.  :Cool: 

Nobody uses bonsai for palu or even vivarium conditions. It might be possible to grow bonsai in larger vivaria, but I know this is not commonly achieved before, lor the two reasons are bonsai will not adapt well to the hot, humid environment of the palu and its roots will be getting bigger and deeper and will reach soil that is always soggy in the bottom layers without any drainage, thus this going to a short lifespan for this two bonsai.  :Sad: 

However, I like your daring and ambition trying out new things that never done before hence this going to be a blast to see you successfully grow bonsai in palu. no harm trying out ,lor :Wink:

----------


## kennethc

Cools bonsai, what fauna are you planning to keep in it?  :Grin:

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Nice set up, I never had courage to set a Paludarium. Question though, the Hair Grass under the platform, can light from the lamp reach them?

----------


## kapitan

This is not working out, the plastic tub must be leaking. I can see water in the soil to the same level of water in the tank. Need to tear this down again and redo. Will purchase a nana glass tank for the insert instead (and why didn't I thought of that earlier).

Yes, light do reach the hair grass below platform, I am actually using two sets of lights....but as this will be torn down, I will be planting less demanding grass of e tenullus under the platform instead....

Stay tune, I will take pictures of each step of how I set this up again....  :Smile:

----------


## Zenith82

Interesting setup. Keep up the nice and creative concepts. Going to keep any fauna?

----------


## Dodofish

Is it possible to pm me the cost of a bonsai? I always find them interesting.

----------


## kapitan

like I said earlier, I need to tear down the setup and re-do again. Was not happy with water flooding the dry area and also the water pressure at the water feature, which is only a trickle of what I wanted..... so took a day leave and did it yesterday......

everything off and the tank was cleaned.....


went to Seaview and bought my self a nano tank, ..... put in some pebbles at the bottom for drainage....


these were removed from the set up and will go back in, somehow....  :Smile: 


I also need to prep the artificial rock of the water feature....


put a pump and a short hose in, stick up mesh so that no soil will go into the compartment to choke the pump...


hose and pump hidden... the electrical cable will run behind...

----------


## kapitan

have to replant the land area .....




with the planting done, put in the "land" area and also the artificial rock to, which sits on a platform for height, platform made with egg crates....


top view.... you can see that the rock is slanted to give space behind for other plants...

----------


## kapitan

at seaview, I also bought more articial rock, which are hollow, these suppose to be caves for fishes to hide in a tank...... seal one end stand it up and I have a plant pot,... stuck on with silicon on the back of the tank....



preparation almost readt... shift tank to the display stand....


final placement....


start with te subsrate...


in the hollow space of the articial rock are two pumps, 1 for the water feature and the other pump connected to a distributor for drip water effect.... the mesh sheet was place ontop of the subsrate to prevent sand from being sucked into the pumps...


All done and time to fill water...

----------


## kapitan

ok....... this is the completed tank with plants in place..... picture taken this morning as need the water to clear...... I need another reddish colour plant right smack in the middle... will have to look shop for it this week....







Hope you guys / gals like this....... will update when fishes and more plants are added and also when it become a junle.... I feel its too neat at this time....

----------


## kapitan

and here is the video.......

----------


## kermit13sg

Hi kapitan, i like your setup, been at this myself but concept slightly different. Does the mini tank get filled with water after prolong watering?

----------


## kapitan

> Hi kapitan, i like your setup, been at this myself but concept slightly different. Does the mini tank get filled with water after prolong watering?


I only got this running yesterday, the mini tank is still dry.... I don't think it will fill up with water if only watering the plants by spray..... and it is quite high, what little spary water will evaporate...

----------


## kermit13sg

> I only got this running yesterday, the mini tank is still dry.... I don't think it will fill up with water if only watering the plants by spray..... and it is quite high, what little spary water will evaporate...


thats all the water the bonsai needs? where did you get them, i am sorry if this was answered in earlier post already.

----------


## kapitan

> thats all the water the bonsai needs? where did you get them, i am sorry if this was answered in earlier post already.


I do not want to advertise for nursery... will pm you where I got the bonsai...

----------


## kermit13sg

> I do not want to advertise for nursery... will pm you where I got the bonsai...


Thanks got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

got time to view my thread, give me some pointers if you would.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ivarium-Newbie

----------


## limz_777

whats the name of this bonsai ?

----------


## cdckjn

that's one way to create a water-tight land area - have another glass tank - COOL! I like the way the whole tank comes together, very nice!

----------


## kapitan

> got time to view my thread, give me some pointers if you would.
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ivarium-Newbie


I am not quailfied to give pointers, I am a complete newbie in this but I have wild imagination and maybe a little skill in using my hands...  :Smile: 




> whats the name of this bonsai ?


I really do not know, went to the nursery because its near my home and saw it, like it, bought it....  :Smile: 




> that's one way to create a water-tight land area - have another glass tank - COOL! I like the way the whole tank comes together, very nice!


Coming from a Vivarium & Marine Champion, I am so touched and honored,...thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kennethc

Can see a lot of hard work being put in.
I tore down my vivarium at least 3 times too! haha
thumbs up! :Grin:

----------


## kapitan

now I have this crazy idea of sticking up a background on the left side of the tank with pots so that I can have more land plants on the left...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi, kapitan

So sorry didn't involving for past few days...I got stuck in Islamabad with full of work craps ... :Embarassed: 

I must say again you never fail to amuse me with your creatively idea by using another glass tank to be the dry land.  :Well done: 

I did notice you add some small rocks right below the glass tank, and you lay over the small rocks with (stainless steel mess?)before you overlay with some gravels or peat and soil. agree? I must say this is only a temporary drainage method but for the long ran, and you will have to pull it down again, reason is your bonsai doesn't like its feet get wet, and its roots will rot when the soil got soggy due to improper drainage. In due time, if you keep watering or either the water-fall will accidentally splash to the dry land for the period of time and eventually flood the whole thing again. I must say the method isn't a bad idea The only way is using a level indicator to determine the water-level within the dry land. Just minimize the watering the bonsai and keep another flora moist that surrounded the bonsai by using a humidifier that normally used for home. 

Hope this will help you...for the period of time.

----------


## kapitan

hello eddy, if the bonsai trees die on me, I will saw them off and leave the stumps planted and name the layout, Deforestation...... hahahhaaa.... I will be very careful when watering the plants and make doubly sure I be careful not to flood the dry land  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

made some minor changes..... added one reddish air plant and a red fern....

----------


## cdckjn

Aiyah... airplant cannot make it inside the tank - too high humidity - sure die one... needs air circulation - that's why the name air plant.

----------


## kapitan

> Aiyah... airplant cannot make it inside the tank - too high humidity - sure die one... needs air circulation - that's why the name air plant.


my tank is open top

----------


## kennethc

> Aiyah... airplant cannot make it inside the tank - too high humidity - sure die one... needs air circulation - that's why the name air plant.


How to create air circulation? opened top?

----------


## kapitan

by means of a fan?

----------


## kennethc

> made some minor changes..... added one reddish air plant and a red fern....


Its possible to put moss on the 'land area' to look like its draping down in to the 'river bank'. Will look more natural

----------


## kapitan

> Its possible to put moss on the 'land area' to look like its draping down in to the 'river bank'. Will look more natural


yes, that's what I have been thinking... later today I will go to this place I found in Alexandra to look see... and maybe get to a LFS for some moss... may also pluck some land moss from the garden at the bottom of my block...  :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

too cool....camping now.  :Smile: 
any fauna planned? crabs?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

[QUOTE=mukyo;743667]too cool....camping now.  :Smile: 
any fauna planned? crabs?

no fauna planned yet.... I am not allowed to keep frogs...... I need a cover for those fauna that will climb....

btw, just came from Hort Park, saw a paludarium there, a covered one, I saw a couple of tilly (air plant) in that tank. ... same like mine....

----------


## kennethc

I left my vivarium running with black phantom tetras for a month or so before deciding to add my frog. Now my frog wants to eat my fish so i added floating plants to deter my frog.
So you can add some fishes for the time being  :Smile:

----------


## kennethc

> yes, that's what I have been thinking... later today I will go to this place I found in Alexandra to look see... and maybe get to a LFS for some moss... may also pluck some land moss from the garden at the bottom of my block...


Dont have to go LFS, get from marketplace here, its cheaper. or you can try the ones at your block, free!

----------


## Merviso

Kennethc, very nice setup and very good efforts too! Hope to see more nice setup from you, and generate more interest in Vivarium and Paludarium! Poison them all....  :Grin:

----------


## kennethc

> Kennethc, very nice setup and very good efforts too! Hope to see more nice setup from you, and generate more interest in Vivarium and Paludarium! Poison them all....


Thanks man, will try to find time and money haha  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

another weekend passed and another weekend spent working on the paludarium....

went to the nurseries along Thomson, before Marymount to look see look see and bought some plants eventually.... also went to Seaview for some moss and semi aquatic plants.... arranged them all into the tank... this would be final... no changes, just maintenance and let the plants fgrow and mature....

----------


## kapitan

sitting on my massage chair facing the tank, yes I have positioned the tank in front of my comfy chair.... and my wild imaginations started running....again... decided to build a cover for it..... so, went to my local LFS and got myself two sheets of 60x30 cm white egg crates, $6.00 each sheet. some cable ties... and started working........ 

well, here's the results......







the led light is cable tied to the cover, so when I lift the cover, up, the lights goes along......

with the cover, I could arrange the water tubes to have to dropping from the top.....



well, next I may cover the sides of the cover with background material...  :Smile:  .... let's see my how my imagination works over the week...

----------


## kennethc

Thumbs up!! I have not enough experience to comment so is camping here to see what other mentors say  :Laughing:

----------


## mukyo

sooo.... dropping from top as in looked like raining?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## cdckjn

I like your eggcrate cover - that's a new and cool idea, except that anything smaller then the holes can fly in, so if the water in your tank is not flowing fast enough and no fishes, then insects will fly in and out.

----------


## kennethc

> I like your eggcrate cover - that's a new and cool idea, except that anything smaller then the holes can fly in, so if the water in your tank is not flowing fast enough and no fishes, then insects will fly in and out.


There are neon tetras inside :-)

----------


## eddy planer

hi kapitan

Wow,Looking so good I really admire your build so much! . Can i have your autograph for this, please? BTW, you are about to replace me as mentor! :Razz: 

BTW, i think you should try assemble black rubber gasket (can purchase from Darlin) around the end edge of black egg crate to protect the glass tank and do cover the egg crate with black net to prevent any insect breeding. Then the whole build will be more natural look. :Wink:

----------


## mukyo

been reading alot of poisonous palu viva threads gosh... asking
1. that bonsai area is full soil? meant for dry plant?
2. what is that separator/partition in front of the bonsai tank? what is the purpose? 
3. to eddy as well, if we use a crate as the fake base does it mean under it will be flooded? will it not trap any dead fish or critters accidentally slip in there?

sorry for some silly question.
btw eddy your thread is cool like watching tony starks lol 

Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk

----------


## kapitan

> hi kapitan
> 
> Wow,Looking so good I really admire your build so much! . Can i have your autograph for this, please? BTW, you are about to replace me as mentor!
> 
> BTW, i think you should try assemble black rubber gasket (can purchase from Darlin) around the end edge of black egg crate to protect the glass tank and do cover the egg crate with black net to prevent any insect breeding. Then the whole build will be more natural look.


Thank you for the kind words, I am but a mere amatuer with this....

Should have used black crate for the cover, like my daughter said, but white was what I could find last weekend.... I am thinking of covering the front and sides with wood bark material to make it mr natural. Insects, not exist where I am on the 11th floor of my apartment  :Smile: .

You mean the black crate at the right corner in the back? its not entrenched tightly, just laid there with creeper plants on it and the tank, its cost me $10, used tank, so ..well....  :Smile: 

like you have earlier predicted, the bonsai trees are not doing very well, I may have to saw them off and leave the stumps in.... thinking of getting a branchy drift wood and using creepers, and have the creepers falling downwards at the water.... still searching....

----------


## kapitan

> been reading alot of poisonous palu viva threads gosh... asking
> 1. that bonsai area is full soil? meant for dry plant?
> 2. what is that separator/partition in front of the bonsai tank? what is the purpose? 
> 3. to eddy as well, if we use a crate as the fake base does it mean under it will be flooded? will it not trap any dead fish or critters accidentally slip in there?
> 
> sorry for some silly question.
> btw eddy your thread is cool like watching tony starks lol 
> 
> Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk


1. The bonsai is full soil, completely dry and yes mainly dry plants.
2. no purpose, I stuck in two slab rocks to prevent the slope from falling....
3. crate for fake base, in my case, I actually filled up the void space with soil so nothing get in, or you can wrap the fake base with netting so that only water is in there once flooded.

----------


## kapitan

> I like your eggcrate cover - that's a new and cool idea, except that anything smaller then the holes can fly in, so if the water in your tank is not flowing fast enough and no fishes, then insects will fly in and out.


no insects at my place...... up on the 11th floor.....  :Smile: , but I am monitoring....

----------


## David Moses Heng

good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

Went to a landscape place in Thomson and saw these plants growing on a rock, not the fern, but the short carpet type,



anyone knows the name of the plants?


anyways, I do not need to buy moss as there are plenty for the picking downstairs at my place, ......



here a close up picture after washing,


and here's how they look when wrapped around a plant pot in the tank,


anyone knows the name of the moss? looks like chritmas moss to me,...  :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

last time i pickup those moss they died, i think nor so much submergeable.

i still dont get which nursery is better in thomson. i only so those big one by the street

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

> last time i pickup those moss they died, i think nor so much submergeable.
> 
> i still dont get which nursery is better in thomson. i only so those big one by the street
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
> Thank you


I did not submerge those moss that I had picked up but keep them moist only, I have tried it in another tank and they stayed alive  :Smile: .

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kapitan,


Keep it moist with all the time but not submerge it and light it up 7hrs daily, and it will eventually spread it-like fire but a slow pace. Hope this will help you.

----------


## kapitan

an update, added a "water fall" in the middle, the stone is a dragon rock, which is not hard solid, able to knock off to size for the slot and also punch a hole tohrough the rock to fit a water hose. some plants moved around in the tank especially on the left. the tree on the right not doing well, will let it wither and trim all levaes from it and plant some creepers for them to climb up the branches. the tree on the left looks ok at the moment.

----------


## kennethc

> an update, added a "water fall" in the middle, the stone is a dragon rock, which is not hard solid, able to knock off to size for the slot and also punch a hole tohrough the rock to fit a water hose. some plants moved around in the tank especially on the left. the tree on the right not doing well, will let it wither and trim all levaes from it and plant some creepers for them to climb up the branches. the tree on the left looks ok at the moment.


HUAT AH. Your hard work have paid off  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Looking pretty good. :Well done: 

Do camouflage the ugly piping and the suction to be hidden behind Arrowhead or silicon black and coat with coconut peat or moss. to keep it more natural..hor

----------


## Merviso

Interesting Egg-crate cover! Maybe can try black egg-crates next time, white color a bit eyes catching...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## anothermix

really nice setup! respect to you bro! haha btw NA has black egg crates if you are looking for it

----------


## kapitan

had been very busy attending to corporate meetings for one week then away overseas the last two weeks and so for three weeks all my tanks were neglected. Worst thing was that when I reached home on Thurs night, I found that all power supply to the palu was turned off...... need to do some major maintenance this weekend before I fly off for ten days next weekend!!!!!! haizzzzzz....

----------


## kapitan

just an update, trees were removed ... used driftwood instead... plants are growing quite nicely....  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Ops! Your video is for private....  :Crying:

----------


## kapitan

> Ops! Your video is for private....


ooppss... sorry, set to public now...  :Smile:

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Your beautiful set up has really come a long way since version 1. Really impressive and eye catching!!! :Shocked:

----------


## aquanick

looks really nice compared to the beginning.. i really liked the idea of using a nano aquarium.. 
hope the bonsai trees get more lush..

----------


## Trolledyou

Wow , very nice set up there bro !  :Shocked:

----------

